# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Markat e automjeteve qe kane qarkulluar ne Shqiperi 1945-1990.

## DYDRINAS

Markat e automjeteve qe kane qarkulluar ne Shqiperi 1945-1990.

Disa prej automjeteve qe i mbaj mend kane qene:

Gaz 63



Gaz 69

----------


## DYDRINAS

Traktori Stalinec

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vetura Varshava

----------


## DYDRINAS

Mikrobuzi Nysa

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kamioni Tatra

----------


## DYDRINAS

Autovinçi Takraf

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kamioni Zis sovjetik dhe me vone kinez

----------


## DYDRINAS

Autobuzi Skoda

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kamioni Skoda

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kamioni IFA

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kamionat sovjetike ZIL

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kamion LIAZ

----------


## DYDRINAS

Autoveture Skoda

----------


## DYDRINAS

Auto rumune ARO

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vetura rumune Dacia

----------


## DYDRINAS

Traktori DT 54

----------


## DYDRINAS

Makineri bujqesore ZETOR

----------


## DYDRINAS

Motoçiklete Java

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Postimi nummer 16 Traktor?!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Motoçiklete MZ

----------

